# Zyporex: the magical acne wash??



## Pomander_ (Feb 14, 2008)

I found this acne treatment facewash called Zyporex online, and it looks really interesting.

I've tried pretty much every chemical out there and they all irritate my skin, but this one is ALL NATURAL, unlike other chemical treatments. I checked out the ingredients and it's all good stuff like tea tree oil, sulfur, aloe, willow, a bunch of essential oils, and more. No Sodium Lauryl Sulfate or salicylic acid or EVIL benzoyl peroxide.

Check it out! Does this look too good to be true???

Zyporex


----------



## Kathy (Feb 14, 2008)

Hard to say...what works for one doesn't always work for another. But, at least it's reasonably priced so if you did try it and it didn't work you're not out a huge sum of money. BTW, why is benzoyl peroxide evil?


----------



## Pomander_ (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh, it's evil for me because it dries out my skin, makes it hyper-sensitive to everything, and ends up making it redder anyway. I'm trying hard to steer away from any kind of chemicals, which is why this looks so intriguing. I just might give it a try..and if i do, i'll let you guys know how it goes!


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, that sucks that Benzoyl Peroxide is evil for you, because to me it is the most effective treatment for acne. I assume you've tried using it in lower concentrations of 2.5%? (ProActiv, AcneFree, Klear Action...) If you've only tried it in 5% or 10% concentrations, I'd honestly recommend giving the lower one a try just at least once. BP is going to be drying for anybody, so it's always a good idea to use a moisturizer after it's absorbed in for a couple of minutes - even with the low concentration. Just doing this may alleviate your problem.

That said, the Zyporex looks somewhat interesting, and it is definitely affordable, but looking at the ingredients list on their website, I'm really not confident that it would help with your acne. It seems to be mostly water and aloe - they list aloe as being 20% of the formula, and water in most formulas, usually makes up approximately 80% of it. That doesn't leave a whole lot of room for all the other ingredients. And it's quite common for companies to throw in tiny amounts of a bunch of really good-sounding ingredients, just to say they're in there, when the truth is, they're so miniscule that they're really not going to do anything for the product.

Also, it's not entirely true that this product is "all-natural," though it does come impressively close - even using bio-available sulfur (MSM). So big plus there! But it does have what it calls, "Germ All Preservative" - I'd love to know what this means. I bet it's their name for some preservative that would not fall under the all-natural category. However, this is not a bad thing, it's just a slight misrepresentation. And everything else on this list is quite good!

One other thing I noticed is that it does contain walnut shell, which is a pretty sharp exfoliant, the last thing you want to do for acne. However, it may be very finely ground, and therefore only minimally abrasive.

Honestly, the only way I can see that this may help your acne is if your acne is irritation-related rather than bacteria-related (which may very well be possible, since your skin seems to be very sensitive). If this is the case, though, you could simply use a well-formulated gentle cleanser from the drugstore, which would cost less than this, even though it is fairly affordable. But, if you prefer it to one of the drugstore ones and have the money, I'd say go for it. It certainly can't hurt to try it!

If your acne is bacteria-related, though, there's not going to be much of a way to get around using something like benzoyl peroxide, or at least salicylic acid. Most of the drugstore acne options contian sal. acid, but their pHs are too high, and essentially inactivate the sal. acid. The only one that has a proper pH level (needs to be between 3 and 4 for the sal. acid to be effective) is Neutrogena's Oil-Free Acne-Stress Control 3-in-1 Hydrating Treatment. It also is a very gentle, non-irritating formulation in a soothing gel format. So that's another option for you to try that may be gentle enough for your sensitive skin without going to BP.

Hope that helps and that you find something that works!


----------



## love2482 (Feb 21, 2008)

This looks like every other acne product out there. If you really find it interesting try it out and make a review.


----------



## Pomander_ (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow thanks so much tigris jasmine!! That was really helpful, I'm glad i am talking to someone who is so knowledgeable. I think it's a strong possibility that my acne is mostly irritation related, because my skin is easily irritated by chemicals like benzoyl peroxide and sodium lauryl sulfate (which i just found out i'm allergic to, it gives me bad rashes). That's the problem i would have with Proactiv and other chemical based treatments: they would initially get rid of my acne and i'd have clear skin for awhile, but then my skin would get irritated and become hypersensitive, so the end result would be more acne and the product would become useless to me.

If you think this wouldn't help me any more than a regular gentle cleanser, though, maybe I won't give it a try. It's interesting what you said about water and aloe taking up almost 100% of the formula. Aloe could be very helpful since I think my skin needs a lot of soothing, but if the other ingredients aren't even in significant amounts, then what's the point??

RIght now I'm using a tea-tree-oil and seaweed facewash from Desert Essences that works okay, but doesn't do much for me when I break out. Maybe I'll stick to that and start using sunscreen more often, and see what happens.


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Feb 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Pomander_* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow thanks so much tigris jasmine!! That was really helpful, I'm glad i am talking to someone who is so knowledgeable. I think it's a strong possibility that my acne is mostly irritation related, because my skin is easily irritated by chemicals like benzoyl peroxide and sodium lauryl sulfate (which i just found out i'm allergic to, it gives me bad rashes). That's the problem i would have with Proactiv and other chemical based treatments: they would initially get rid of my acne and i'd have clear skin for awhile, but then my skin would get irritated and become hypersensitive, so the end result would be more acne and the product would become useless to me. 
If you think this wouldn't help me any more than a regular gentle cleanser, though, maybe I won't give it a try. It's interesting what you said about water and aloe taking up almost 100% of the formula. Aloe could be very helpful since I think my skin needs a lot of soothing, but if the other ingredients aren't even in significant amounts, then what's the point??

RIght now I'm using a tea-tree-oil and seaweed facewash from Desert Essences that works okay, but doesn't do much for me when I break out. Maybe I'll stick to that and start using sunscreen more often, and see what happens.

Aw, thanks Pomander!




I'm just glad that my hours and hours of research can be helpful to others besides myself. I get so sick of trying to distinguish between the thousands of conflicting claims and information put out by cosmetic companies.





Anyway, that really does suck that your skin gets irritated so easily! Especially by SLS, because it's such a common ingredient!! I looked up the face wash you use now, and it's quite impressive!



It looks like a very good choice for your skin type, as it is actually pretty much all-natural, and none of the ingredients are irritants. The tea tree oil is a great choice, though I must say from my research, I've found out that for tea tree oil to be even somewhat effective in combating acne, it needs to be in concentrations of 5% or more - and according to Paula Begoun, the "Cosmetics Cop," there is no product containing it in anything higher than 1% concentration.





That doesn't mean that it's not a good product, though. I really do think this is an excellent, all-natural, non-irritating, and affordable cleanser for you!



However, I wasn't thoroughly clear in my previous post - all acne is bacteria-related, it's just a question of what degree. Some, as yours seems to be, stems from the bit of bacteria that IS there getting irritated. So while the gentle cleanser is great and would take care of the irritation problem, I still do think some sort of anti-bacterial option would be a good idea - you could use a very mild one only once or twice a week, just purely as maintenance &amp; prevention. The Neutrogena Acne Stress Control 3-in-1 gel I mentioned before is an excellent pick:





The salicylic acid in it is typically not irritating -it may only be very mildly drying for you - and is one of the few sal. acid products that acutally works. It is also in a great lightweight silicone formula that is non-pore-clogging. The biggie, though, is that it is specifically formulated with soothing ingredients to help reduce irritation. And as I said, you could just use it once or twice a week with a good moisturizer. Plus, the smell is so calming, I love it!



I think using this just a couple times a week, with a good moisturizer and your gentle cleanser, would be enough to keep the bacteria at bay, but not irritate your skin.

A good moisturizer needs to not only moisturize well, but also have good anti-oxidants and cell-communicating ingredients (help restore healthy skin functioning), and SPF is always a plus, too. An excellent choice that fits the bill on all these fronts is Pond's Mend &amp; Defend Intensive Protection SPF 15 Moisturizer:





It too is very lightwieght and won't clog your pores, and has no irritating ingredients. At just under $10 for a whopping 3.3oz. (most daily moisturizers are 1 to 1.5 oz. and cost $12 and up!), this is definitely an affordable and worthy try!

So anyway, I think if you give those two a try in combination with your fantabulous cleanser, it will go a long way in giving you a great complexion! Good luck, and let me know how it goes!!


----------



## acneXpert (Feb 26, 2008)

I personally like cleansing systems that consist of 3 or 4 products.


----------



## ballerina (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi!

Im really sorry about your skin. It is such a pain in the ass!!! I use Zyporex for 3 days only and my face is at least 60 pourcent better. I already don't have to wear makeup... But my acne is not so bad, but i use to have medium acne adult for 3 years now. I've tried everything too. Chemicals products and strong drugs will just make your skin worse and worse. If you order Zyporex, you have to order the 12hour miracle cure. You gonna be amaze!!! Well, i hope! But i swear that it works incredibly well for me, and shipping is fast. Good luck!!


----------



## Pomander_ (Mar 3, 2008)

^Wow, someone actually has used it. THanks for that review, really good to know.

Originally Posted by *tigrisjasmine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aw, thanks Pomander!



I'm just glad that my hours and hours of research can be helpful to others besides myself. I get so sick of trying to distinguish between the thousands of conflicting claims and information put out by cosmetic companies.



Tell me about it!!
It's funny you suggest the Neutrogena thing, I have that exact product! I actually used it all summer and then stopped, and just started using it again this week after breaking out. I really do like it, it smoothes my skin and makes breakouts go away, and you're right it smells so good! THe reason I stopped before though was my skin was getting highly irritated and red after awhile. I think that was because I was using a scrub with SA every day though, which I can't do. Also I need to use a sunscreen with it, because on the back it says it increases your risk of sunscreen. That scares the shit out of me..i have fair skin anyway and really dn't want skin cancer!

Anyway, thank you again for being so informative. YOur hours of research are a huge help!!


----------



## superduperedwin (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok to start I'm not a female. I'm a guy that's sitting at work bored out of my mind and getting paid to sit here and google random things. I came across a pop up ad for ZYPOREX and then read your problems and questions regarding the product.

Number 1: Acne sucks and it has to do with your diet, hormone changes, and heredity. Usually up to about the age of 21 you'll get acne. Try changing your diet. I used to chow down on things with mayo and the next week I'd be full of pimples. I stopped eating fatty foods and my face was clearer for much longer with less breakouts.

Number 2: DRINK WATER! I can't stress this enough. For all you ladies complaining about the little gut or luv handles (which you shouldn't becuase you are all beautiful) and then you drink these wonderful drinks that are chock full of sugar, you need to just drink water. Water is pure with no calories and it quenches thirst. It also helps your skin.

Number 3: "Ballerina" joined just around the time that ZYPOREX came into question. He/She made only one post about how great the product is. NO posts ever again and no activity since then. I bet "Ballerina" is the creator of ZYPOREX.

Number 4: ZYPOREX is a scam. I can't believe people fall for scams as much as they do. Check out the links to the products on the zyporex main page. They're all the same created by the same person. If you check the VERISIGN and HACKER SAFE logos...they're copy and pasted! They're supposed to be links not pictures. Imagine if everyone thought that "even if it doesn't work it's only $30" That's alot of money for the person who created ZYPOREX.

Anyway, ladies. Enjoy your day and I hope my info helps.


----------



## Pomander_ (Jun 16, 2008)

^Wow, I didn't think of that. Thanks for verifying...I guess I won't try it after all!


----------

